# Keyboards/Mice - How far does Wireless reach?



## twolves90

Hello.

I am considering retrieving a Wireless keyboard and mouse but I am curious of their reach.

I would like to have at least 10 feet between where I will use the keybaord/mouse and where the computer is located. Please let me know if this is possible

In addition, if any of you reccomend a GOOD and afordable wireless mouse and/or keyboard, please lemme know!

Thank you


----------



## The_Other_One

I had a microsoft wireless desktop(keyboard and mouse)  It was weird.  I could set the keyboard in my lap and it wouldn't work.  But then I'd work a few rooms down the hall to the bathroom to clean up the keyboard(I wipe off the keys and what not regularly with alcohol) and I'd come back with all grades of crap on my screen...

For the best reception, a bluetooth keyboard/mouse would probably be the best, but it's certinally not the cheapest.  I'm sure some other devices have pretty decent range.  Just be sure you don't get anything that's IR based.


----------



## twolves90

Ah, ok... I looked up bluetooth, but then we're talking $100+ just for keyboard+mouse ><.... I might shorten the distance between my comp and I... We'll see... I'm gonna check out some reviews on a bunch of packages... but thanks for the heads up! ^^


----------



## r0k0

my microsoft intellimouse explorer 2.0 reaches across the room which is 1 and a half car long... but i think this kind of mouse only comes with a fingerprint identification... no more password hello fingerprints


----------



## DCIScouts

Well, shortening the distance won't really matter if you're withing 10 feet.  Just make sure that there is a clear line-of-sight between the devices and the receiver, and most should work just fine...


----------

